# Programmer en ADA sur Mac OS X !



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (1 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'il y aurait quelqu'un qui pourrait m'indiquer ce qu'il y a de mieux pour programmer sous ADA avec Mac OS X s'il vous plaît ?
Si en plus, il développe sous ADA et qu'il a l'âme tuteur...

Merci,

Imacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## molgow (1 Novembre 2002)

Si tu ouvrais grand tes yeux, tu verrais qu'il y a un message sur le même sujet, quelques lignes en dessous du tiens ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------

